# كيفية بناء اسرة ناجحة - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (3 أبريل 2017)

الكتاب المقدس غني بالارشادات الحكيمة عن كيفية بناء اسرة ناجحة ومنها رسالة بولس الرسول فلقد ورد في الاصحاح الرابع منها والاية 25
آية 25: لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه لأننا بعضنا أعضاء البعض
حيث يوصي الرسول بولس بالصراحة بين الشريكين ففي الصراحة راحة وان لا يخفي احد الشريكين شيئا عن الاخر كأن يكون عن ماضيه السئ او عن علاقة قديمة لاحد الشريكين فيجب الافصاح عنها لان لا شئ مستورا ائلا وسيستعلن كما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس
وفي الاية 26 من نفس الاصحاح
 اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم
اي يوصي الرسول بولس بالتعبير عن الشعور بالغضب شرط ان لا تخطئ للشريك الاخر وان كنت انت المخطئ فقم بالاعتذار وان كان شريكك مخطئا فاغفر له 
وفي الاية 30 ورد ما يلي
لا تحزنوا الروح القدس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء
كانت القطعان والماشية تختم بختم صاحبها وكان العبيد يختمون بختم سيدهم واحزان الروح القدس هو كل كلام ردئ او فعل ماكر خبيث بتعمد يطفئ الروح القدس داخلنا والله قد ختمنا بدم ابنه الوحيد الرب يسوع المسيح اذ نحن قطيع ملوكي واولاد الله منذ ان عمدنا ونحن اطفالا بسر المعمودية
 وفي الاية 32 : وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله أيضًا في المسيح
يوصي الرسول بولس باللطف والغفران بين بعضنا البعض فان سامحنا الله بالمسيح يسوع فكن بالحري نحن خلائقه واولاده ان نكون لطفاء ومسامحين بعضنا البعض
.


----------

